# Angelgeräte im flugzeug



## Wollebre (16. Februar 2009)

Hallo Sportsfreunde,
bald geht es für viele von euch wieder auf Flugreisen in andere Länder.

Damit es bei der Sicherheitskontrolle am Flughafen keine bösen Überraschungen gibt was ihr da so alles im Handgepäck habt, möchte ich euch hier die aktuellen Vorschriften des Luftfahrt-Bundesamtes zur Kenntnis bringen.   

 Nachzulesen bei Big Game
Ach Du Schreck, das Rohr ist weg !


----------



## GiantKiller (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräte im flugzeug*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Rollen mit Schnur müssens ins Handgepäck, sonst läufst Du Gefahr, dass zumindest die Schnur bei der Sicherheitskontrolle entsorgt werden muss -



Im Gegenteil!
Du meinst wohl sie dürfen NICHT ins Handgepäck...


----------



## noworkteam (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräte im flugzeug*



GiantKiller schrieb:


> Im Gegenteil!
> Du meinst wohl sie dürfen NICHT ins Handgepäck...


 
;+;+ Ist das so??

Ich habe meine Rollen immer im Handgepäck, Krepp um die Spule und nie ein Problem behabt...

Gruß


----------



## Wollebre (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräte im flugzeug*

hatte heute das Luftfahrt-Bundesamt und die Bundespolizei
im Rahmen einer Sicherheitskontrolle in der Firma.
Die Herren natürlich auch zum Thema Angelrollen im Handgepäck angesprochen.

Hier die Erklärung:
1) unter dieser Webseite der LBA die Auflistung der namentlich genannten verbotenen Gegenstände: 
http://www.lba.de/cln_010/nn_311258...erinformationen__Verbotene__Gegenstaende.html
(sollt sich die Seite nicht öffnen lassen, denn wie folgt vorgehen:
www.lba.de
suchen unter A-Z (verbotene Gegenstände)

2) die Fluggesellschaften können keine verbindliche Auskunft über die verbotenen Gegenstände geben. Nur Hinweis auf die vom LBA genannten, und falls vorhanden, erweiterte Einschränkungen der betreffenden Fluggesellschaft!

Nur die Sicherheitskräfte bei der Kontrolle können die endgültige Entscheidung geben! Der Absatz 3 läßt leider viel Spielraum für eigene Entscheidungen was als gefährlich einzustufen ist! (wenn dann Sachen vom Transport abgelehnt werden, reicht meistens nicht mehr die Zeit bis zum Abflug um diese zu verpacken und als zusätzliches Gepäck aufzugeben)

Auf jeden Fall darf keine Schnur auf einer Angelrolle sein!
Wörtlich genannt: hiermit könnte versucht werden eine Person zu (er)würgen! Auch wie schon vorab genannt die Rolle mit Kreppband abzukleben muss nicht immer bei der Kontrolle  akzeptiert werden. Dieses könnte während des Fluges wieder entfernt werden, und man hätte Zugriff auf die Schnur!

Grundsätzlich gibt es jedenfalls keine Einwände Angelrollen ohne Schnur im Handgepäck zu transportieren!

p.s. eigene Anmerkung: scheint bei einer Sicherheitskontrolle wohl noch niemand auf die Idee gekommen zu sein, dass man  mit einer 2 kg Big Game Rolle jemanden den Schädel einschlagen kann. Aber deshalb jedenfalls sind Angelruten aufgrund des Griffstücks im Handgepäck grundsätzlich verboten.

Falls hierzu Antworten gemacht werden, bitte bei diesem derzeit sehr sensiblen Thema nur *s e h r*  sachlich, da nicht bekannt ist, wo dieses gelesen wird.

Danke + Grüße, Wolle


----------



## Blackmore (31. März 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräte im flugzeug*

mich würde an der Stelle mal interessieren wie man am besten einige 1,30 m (je 2 Teile) Angeln im Flieger transportiert?


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (31. März 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräte im flugzeug*



Blackmore schrieb:


> mich würde an der Stelle mal interessieren wie man am besten einige 1,30 m (je 2 Teile) Angeln im Flieger transportiert?



Als Sportgepäck aufgeben oder im Koffer wenn er gross genug ist,würde aber persöhnlich von letzterem abraten.
Kauf Dir so ein Rutentransportrohr,da haste ewig was von und musst Dir nicht ewig die Frage stellen,wie kommen meine Ruten dorthin.


Gruss  Martin

Der  STF :g


----------



## anglermeister17 (31. März 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräte im flugzeug*

Also, als ich vor kurzen in der DomRep war, habe ich auch volle Hacke 4 Ruten mitgehabt, in der Rutentasche, allerdings gut gesichert, mit Klebeband außen fixiert und innen die Ruten mit Badetüchern eingewickelt, sowohl- Hin- als auch Rücktransport verliefen problemlos, alles war heil und unversehrt wieder daheim, bestens! Also nicht immer sind die Rutenrohre von Nöten! Auch vor fünf Jahren in Kanada- die Rute hat sogar aus der Rutentasche rausgeschaut- verlief alles problemlos und ohne Zusatzkosten, auch alles heil wieder angekommen!  Ich selber habe auch meine Schnurspulen NICHT im handgepäck gehabt, noch rechtzeitig nachgedacht und umgepackt!


----------



## Wollebre (2. April 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräte im flugzeug*

die von mir gemachten Angaben des LBA (Luftfahrt-Bundesamt) beziehen sich auf den Luftverkehr innerhalb und zwischen den EU Ländern.
Andere Länder haben mögen andere Vorschriften haben.
Also vor Abflug unbedingt erkundigen!


----------



## GiantKiller (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräte im flugzeug*

Weiss jemand ob es ein Problem ist Bleigewichte ins Handgepäck zu packen?


----------



## antonio (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräte im flugzeug*



anglermeister17 schrieb:


> Also, als ich vor kurzen in der DomRep war, habe ich auch volle Hacke 4 Ruten mitgehabt, in der Rutentasche, allerdings gut gesichert, mit Klebeband außen fixiert und innen die Ruten mit Badetüchern eingewickelt, sowohl- Hin- als auch Rücktransport verliefen problemlos, alles war heil und unversehrt wieder daheim, bestens! Also nicht immer sind die Rutenrohre von Nöten! Auch vor fünf Jahren in Kanada- die Rute hat sogar aus der Rutentasche rausgeschaut- verlief alles problemlos und ohne Zusatzkosten, auch alles heil wieder angekommen!  Ich selber habe auch meine Schnurspulen NICHT im handgepäck gehabt, noch rechtzeitig nachgedacht und umgepackt!



ich würde schon zu rutenrohren oder ähnlichem raten,ob nun gekaufte oder selbstgebaute ist egal hauptsache stabil.
da hast du bisher glück gehabt,daß sie heil geblieben sind.
ich hab auch schon anderes gesehen.

antonio


----------

